# Ultrasound



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Finally getting my US tomorrow evening at 7. Am anxious to see what if anything they find. The TPO of >2000 is what prompted the request to get it. I never have been tested fo the TgAB, wonder if I need that done too?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

At this point, the ultrasound is more important than Tg or TgAB.


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Gotcha. Well I am very interested to see what it comes back with!!


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Well, more anxious now that I got my US done. Of course the tech didn't say anything to me about what she worked on, but she spent a notably longer amount of time taking images on the right side of my neck. She also was wedging the US wand down in between the crook/middle of my collar bone. I looked up thyroid anatomy and the thyroid doesn't quiet sit that low does it?? When I was done, she said follow whatever directions the doctor gave me, I told her I wasn't given any, so not sure what that was supposed to mean. Should have the results perhaps by Thursday or next Friday. Any thoughts?


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh, and a couple spots lit up blue and red when she was doing the U.S., what does that mean? I went on to read that it is in and out flow of blood, but I don't quite understand it all.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

My experience of ultrasounds is that they explore all over the place and the fact that they are hovering in a particular area may just mean they are planning what to have for dinner tonight!!!

After many attempts on my part to predict what (and where) the problem might be, all of which turned out to be wrong, I've given up trying and decided to wait, as patiently as I can, for the results.

The waiting is the worst bit by far.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, thpoint of the ultrasound is not just to look at the thyroid, but also the surrounding lymph nodes, many of which sit low around the collar bone. That's fairly standard.

Waiting is the worst part - hang in there. It will be over soon!


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok thank you both, cause of course in my mind I freak myself out. Anxiety much?? Ha ha. Generally my lymphnodes are swollen a lot in my neck even when I feel ok, so hopefully nothing is wrong there. I will keep everyone posted. Today is my brain MRI, won't be as easy as the US I don't think. Not a fan of the MRI machines.


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Well KeepOnGoing, apparently the U.S. Tech was just thinking about dinner. The doc emailed and said the thyroid appears normal, no nodules. Not sure if this was her just taking a look at it, or the actual radiology report. I wish she would have used a bit more definitive verbiage, but it will do for now. I am getting a copy of the U.S. So I can always take a look or have someone else look as well for second opinion. She gave me a ration today about requesting t3 tests.....


----------

